# Inspiring The Next Generation Of Machinists - This Was A Fun Project



## BladesIIB (Jul 17, 2021)

Ever have someone ask you to work on a really fun project that you can't believe someone is actually paying you to do?  Every once in a while one of those projects comes along.  Challenging, fun, and lets you get creative.  Pretty much all those things that I think most of us are looking for in the shop.  This was one of those projects.

I have already completed some upgrades since getting this video complete.  Made a custom throttle mechanism to mount on the bars, a roll cage to protect the jet and a much nicer mount for a new smaller transmitter.  Look for those updates in a video next week.


----------

